# catfish....noodling??



## flyfisherguy (Apr 27, 2006)

*If given the chance...would you?*​
YES, of course, I wouldn't even mind getting a nickname like Two Finger Tom or perhaps even Stubie!650.00%NO, I wouldn't even if I was paid too!650.00%


----------



## flyfisherguy (Apr 27, 2006)

Personally, I,d do it given the chance.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

nah, hook a big one break your noodle! :lol:


----------

